# disc sander for the lathe



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a idea that slicksqueegee had and he lent me the tap to do this. I have the need for a disc sander but I don't have the money for one right now and space is limited in the shop, so why not let the lathe do double duty! I had a piece of maple 4x4 from a pallet in my garage for about 10 years so I used that and some scrap 1 1/2 red oak, I cut the oak into aprox 4" squares.[attachment=1496] here are the blocks rough cut[attachment=1497] and marked for center[attachment=1499] chucked up a 7/8" forstner bit and set the drill press speed to about 400rpm[attachment=1501] Tested thread cutting on a piece of scrap[attachment=1504] make sure that the tap cuts to full thread depth[attachment=1503] rough cut blocks to round on bandsaw[attachment=1505][attachment=1506][attachment=1507] Mount blocks on lathe spindle and turn to true up outside and face[attachment=1508]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

Greg-nice cabinet on your bench!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2012)

notice that the threads on my spindle don't go all the way down[attachment=1510] so I used a sharp chisel to cut a relief so the block will thread all the way down a rest on the flat spot of the spindle[attachment=1511] cut some 3/4" mdf to 13" round on the bandsaw[attachment=1512] glue mdf blanks to a spindle block and use tailstock and a piece of scrap wood for even presure[attachment=1513][attachment=1514][attachment=1515] Turn edge of mdf to 12" outside diameter and sand edge to 220[attachment=1516] And there you have it, one 12" disc sander. I will probably make a couple more of these set up with different grits of psa paper. I will also spray some polycrylic onto the face of the disc so that paper changes won't pull the mdf apart. Thanks again for the idea and use of the tap slick!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

Greg it's not just your work but the clarity of the images are fantastic. I hope you keep it going. Work _and _pics. 


.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CodyS (Jan 28, 2012)

Great one! and I totally agree with Kevin!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2012)

[/quote]

That purtty cool, I have a 9 inch on a delta but I dont use it much tho but I like the Idea behind this Kudos to you 
[/quote]
Bigcougar, I wish I could take credit for the idea but it was slicksqueegee"s idea. We don't live far from each other and we get together quite often and talk about all things wood. We help each other out and share our passion of wood working. I made this disc sander to flatten segmented turning rings for glue ups but I can see other uses also.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Greg it's not just your work but the clarity of the images are fantastic. I hope you keep it going. Work _and _pics.
> 
> 
> .



Thanks kevin! I just got the camera a few weeks ago and it has been a major learning curve. I have also learned that it likes flourescent lighting better than incandesant, colors and images are better under the shop lights.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2012)

This is very cool indeed and I'm thinking that I should put it on my "to do" list. Awesome stuff.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 29, 2012)

Very very nice work. Looks like its gonna work awesome!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg-nice cabinet on your bench!!


Thanks @Mike1950 I never noticed this comment I think better late than never, lol. I never finished that one, I was making it for my ex wife. After she told me to pack my stuff and get out I kinda lost interest in it. I still have it, maybe one day I'll look at completing it, only this time for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

It's very funny looking back on an old thread like this, my old lathe, old shop, new camera and learning how to do pics, and just seeing where I was and how far I have come. That was a happy time in my life, all things change but I am happy again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

And now I have a new lathe so I probably need to make some new ones to fit it. The ones I made for this thread might fit my midi rikon if I turn the outside diameter down just a bit.


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2017)

Very cool Greg! Need to make me one of these! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

I need this.....thanks Greg...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

It's kinda funny looking back in the archives of old threads and seeing the site in it's infancy and the members too. We have come a long way. I was reading some of the older stuff today, some things made me quite sad and others made me grin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

3 months before I joined up.....wow....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

This place was just 5 months old....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

